# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendime momenti!

## Tipiku

Po mendoj qe ka qene dhe do te jete Teme Interesante  :buzeqeshje: 

Po mendoja ta hap dhe kte teme dhe te fle  :buzeqeshje: 
Notte.

----------


## user010

Po mendoj dhe unë por nuk mundem ti shkruaj këtu.. netën e mirë tipiku, tani po shikon ëndrra besoj!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoj cdreqin bej akoma zgjuar ... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## user010

> Po mendoj cdreqin bej akoma zgjuar ...


Ha ha.. kam nja 15 vjet me të njëjtin mendim!!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

E paske bo mendimin me fol me vete kaq gjate ...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Po mendoj per kete masken ketu me larte.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Si nuk e kam dhe une nje grusht te madh si te Migjenit.

----------


## Arvima

Po mendoj perse nganjehere ditet duken kaq te gjata kur ndonjehere te ikin sa shpejt.....

----------


## Lexuesi_

Bota femrore dhe ajo mashkullore jan dy bota krejt te ndryshme.

----------


## e panjohura

Po mendoja, çfar te mendoj perpara  :buzeqeshje: ?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po mendoj,e planifikoj,e asnjeren se mbaroj.*

----------


## hot_prinz

Me qenkan qorruar gishtat, per Xhenin.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Elonesaa

*A  o  tu  mendu  per  qat  dhurat  moree  a  joo....:P*

----------


## Deni_Boy

Po mendoj per ca anetare qe spo i shof mo  :perqeshje:

----------


## toni54

Të ecesh vetem nuk është e veshtire........
por kur ke ecur me milje te tera me dike, të kthehesh vetem, kjo po qe eshte e veshtire.............

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Sa Tap paskam qen dje 
> Hjerte Mire? Kys Kram og Knuz


Ja kte hjärtan ktu po menojsha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

Nuk mund ta bazosh jeten tende mbi pritshmerite e të tjereve...

----------


## loneeagle

po lexoja lajmet ne cnn edhe pashe ket foton qe eshte ne front page cnn edhe po mendoja pse kjo bote mbane kaq njerez mizore.

http://www.cnn.com/

----------


## e panjohura

Po mendoja qe paska edhe tek forumi njerez qe i perkrahin dhunuesit......

----------


## Elonesaa

...ku  ka  humbur ai njeri.....

----------

